
Uber: London drivers must use hybrid or fully electric cars from 2020 - sua_3000
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/08/uber-london-hybrid-fully-electric-cars-2020-vehicles
======
sua_3000
Good to see Uber executing on its vision and getting some positive publicity
along the way

